# Inspector Mafia [Game]



## Superbird (Sep 8, 2015)

A hush fell over the International Police meeting. Someone among them was an impostor...no, two people. This was a matter of international importance - if the killers were to be let free, the international police would be through, and the world would descend into chaos. Everyone knew the regional police were useless - hell, look at what happened in Sinnoh before Interpol got involved - and no one wanted another Team Rocket running around again. Something had to be done about all this - they had to find the Mafia among them.

...Tomorrow, of course. Can't do much sleuthing without a good night's sleep, can you?

*Night 0 will last 48 hours.*​


----------



## Superbird (Sep 10, 2015)

Once everyone woke up, had some breakfast, and visited the local coffee shop, they were ready to sit down and solve this issue. All of them had been busy overnight, doing their own sleuthing on each other and trying to find who was the Mafia and who wasn't. 

There was no trust in this group.

And besides, they started too late. It became apparent by the time eight of the agents had arrived that their ninth wasn't gonna be showing up. Sure enough, a quick police investigation showed the lady dead in her bed, not from illness, but from a gunshot through the window. A sniper rifle's bullet - a hard one to track down, indeed.

While Forensics worked on that, the agents discussed their findings with each other. They all knew that a couple of the others were behind this - but who?

*Wargle* has been killed by the Mafia. She was *Innocent*.

*The day will last at most 48 hours.*​


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2015)

I guess it's time for everyone to give their results. I tagged Butterfree as Mafia, so at least I know I'm not Naïve.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, everyone should just post their results and we'll work things out from there. I found JackPK to be not mafia.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2015)

VM was tagged as Mafia so I'm also not Naive


----------



## JackPK (Sep 10, 2015)

DarkAura was flagged as mafia for me so idk, I'm not Naive, at least.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 10, 2015)

I got Altissimo being not mafia.


----------



## Flora (Sep 10, 2015)

I got Lilycolo as Mafia, so...also not Naive?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2015)

Butterfree said:


> I got Altissimo being not mafia.


why u keep going for me m8
what you got against me


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 12, 2015)

Rolecop, randomly targeted Zero Moment and got Paranoid Cop.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 12, 2015)

There wasn't that much discussion, unfortunately. Most of them let out who they targeted overnight, but past that the agents all mostly stared at each other, accomplishing little by the time the sun began to set and they adjourned for the day. The mafia remained a distinct threat.

*No one was lynched.

The night will last 48 hours.*​


----------



## Autumn (Sep 12, 2015)

we're so good at keeping mafias active

and yes i am going to continue posting at night and while dead and no one can stop me


----------



## Superbird (Sep 15, 2015)

The group of inspectors crammed themselves into the conference room once again, at daybreak. It was still less crowded than last time, though, and thankfully most of them brought the results of their nightly research with them. About half of the inspectors were staring at an empty chair. Was she late or something? Or...

Someone had the bright idea to send someone to investigate, and sure enough, DarkAura was found dead as a doornail since early last night - maybe even as soon as she had arrived home. Things were becoming increasingly dire for the inspectors - how long did they still have?

*DarkAura* has been killed. She was *Not Mafia*.

*The day will last 48 hours.*​


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 15, 2015)

I got VM is Mafia, looks like DA was right.
(why would you blab day 1)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 15, 2015)

I inspected DarkAura and got "not mafia" again. I could be naive cop, but I now know for sure I'm not paranoid.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 15, 2015)

now I know I'm not insane cop, I mean


----------



## Autumn (Sep 15, 2015)

aight i ispected DA and got mafia so i can be ignored


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 16, 2015)

I inspected DarkAura and got not mafia, so still don't know if I'm normal or naïve.


----------



## Herbe (Sep 16, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> aight i inspected DA and got mafia so i can be ignored


^^^ same (also fixed your typo there alti you are welcome)

did we seriously all just target DA last night?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 16, 2015)

because DA made a very specific claim about being rolecop I guess??


----------



## JackPK (Sep 16, 2015)

whoooooooops I wasn't paying enough attention and I targeted DarkAura a second time, sorry

in any case, I don't think Superbird said we have any inspectors that get randomized results (that would be way too bastard), but even if we do, I got mafia again for her, so I think that makes it pretty good odds that I'm not randomized ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Superbird (Sep 21, 2015)

let's pretend i actually am good at deadlines

Again, a little discussion. Not that much, but a little. The inspectors were becoming somewhat cogniscent of the fact that not all of them were as smart as they thought they were, and so the general consensus was that they all needed more time to investigate.

*No one was lynched.

The night will last 48 hours.*​


----------



## Autumn (Sep 22, 2015)

we're so good at mafia


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2015)

everyone targeted me, I'm counting that as a personal win using extremely faulty logic. :V

totally pulling an altissimo and posting while dead ha ha okay :x


----------



## Superbird (Sep 24, 2015)

Once again, the morning was not without a casualty. This time it was *Flora*, slumped over the meeting table, who had eagerly come to work early only to be stabbed in the back with a knife. The International Police were disgusted, and promptly booked another conference room for the day. And so discussion began - who would do something like this?

*Flora* is dead. She was *Innocent*.

*The day will last 48 hours.*​


----------



## Autumn (Sep 24, 2015)

ok yall we cant be inactive this time around
i'm a useless player but w/e


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 24, 2015)

I got a "not mafia" report again, this time for Altissimo, so there's a good chance I'm naive cop.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 24, 2015)

Right. I inspected *Lilycolo* and got mafia, which means I'm definitely a sane cop since I inspected DarkAura as not mafia, which means Altissimo is cleared because I also inspected her as not mafia. Zero Moment was also cleared by DarkAura. That leaves JackPK and Vipera Magnifica, and proooobably just one of them is mafia, which I strongly suspect is VM rather than JackPK since making up "whoops I targeted the same person twice" is an odd thing for a mafia member to do when there are absolutely no risks to just pretending to be naive/paranoid. Unless there were three mafia, in which case they'd know I'm the best target to kill even if I didn't reveal myself (since both Altissimo and DarkAura are confirmed to have meaningless results), soooo I think this post is still a good idea.

So. Let's lynch Lilycolo; they'll probably kill me tonight; then kill VM; and if the game doesn't end, it's JackPK.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 24, 2015)

both Altissimo and Zero Moment*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm down with *Lilycolo*.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 25, 2015)

sure *lilycolo*

also i inspected butterfree last night and got a mafia result and considering i got mafia for darkaura as well that's either proof (even though darkaura's mafia roll was also proof) that either a) everyone rolls mafia or b) everyone's swapped


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh, wait, I thought you'd been confirmed paranoid but I guess you're technically only confirmed paranoid/insane, aren't you. Seeing as you inspected VM as mafia, though, and I'm pretty sure VM really is mafia, that is _probably_ it - though you might want to try inspecting JackPK tonight just in case (if he shows up not mafia, then he's definitely mafia and VM is innocent; if he shows up mafia, then you're definitely paranoid).


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2015)

Considering I'm already paranoid, I don't think Alt could be, which would mean VM is town and JackPK is Mafia.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 25, 2015)

ZM how do you know you're paranoid? I may have missed something


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 25, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> Rolecop, randomly targeted Zero Moment and got Paranoid Cop.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 25, 2015)

ah yes.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 25, 2015)

Hm, that's a good point. Either way we should definitely lynch Lilycolo today, and we have tonight to get more information!

If Altissimo inspects JackPK, that's going to tell us her orientation for certain - like I said above, if he flips not mafia, then she's insane and he is actually mafia while VM is innocent, while if he flips mafia, Altissimo is definitely paranoid and her previous inspection of VM was definitely meaningless (if she were insane and JackPK flipped mafia, that'd mean both JackPK and VM are innocent, which is impossible unless this is a _very_ weirdly set up game, and would mean we win after today anyway). Thus, you're going to know for sure tomorrow whether Altissimo's inspection actually cleared VM or not. (And in case the mafia decides to try to be clever and kill Altissimo, I'll inspect VM tonight, too.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 25, 2015)

Although there's no "proof" that Butterfree isn't mafia trying to get us to lynch an innocent (which would result in a mafia win), I'm more inclined to believe her, as it's the only lead we have.

*Lilycolo*


----------



## Autumn (Sep 25, 2015)

yeah considering my leads are useless and this game is all about true and false leads i dont feel like doing anything other than trusting butterfree lmao

maybe im just a naive person who doesnt remember How to Win at Mafia though lmao


----------



## Herbe (Oct 4, 2015)

Whoa whoa whoa here, look I'm not going to be able to be here to defend myself, going on vacation for two weeks (oops) and honestly I haven't really read the whole thread bc packing for trip. Look I'll throw in a *Butterfree* or something bc I think she's the one that got this started against me? So obv anti-town. Idk man, lily out


----------

